# Domane 4.5 ride report



## H3Tex (Oct 17, 2013)

Domane 4.5
So this past weekend I completed my second ride on the bike. My first ride was more of a 45min sprint. The second ride was 55miles. Here is some insight on some of the key areas of concern.
<o> </o>
Efficiency and power transfer.
Nothing to complain about here. This thing is stiff. The power goes straight to the ground for sure. You could look at the BB and chain stay to come to the same conclusion. This goes for both standing and seated pedaling. As reported by others the iso has no effect on power transfer.
<o> </o>
Handling
I can say that it took me a few miles to get used to the trail that the bike has. It was twitchy for a while. In fact one time when I reached into my jersey pocket the front whet into a death wobble until I put the free hand back on the bars. It was kinda scary. It was also a little harder to keep a straight track down the road when hugging the curb. I said it took me a few miles to get used to it because after 20 or 25 miles into my second ride it all changed. At some point the steering and handling simply became second nature to me. The bike just started to track really well. It had to of been something mental. I think I still might try out a longer stem to help with the steering if needed. I’ll put some major miles into it first. Another note with the handling was its outstanding cornering. I had some high speed curves at the bottom of a couple of hills that I really pushed. The low BB height on this bike must have something to do with its railing of those corners. It did really well. It could also have something to do with the dampening taking some of the choppiness out of the road to keep the wheels planted.
<o> </o>
Ride quality
As advertised, it’s smooth. I think at this point everyone knows why. After 3 hours of riding on my last bike I would always cringe right before hitting unavoidable bumps on the road. Not with this bike. I was feeling good during my entire ride. The bike has a real solid feel to it. You still feel the bumps of course, they just don’t hit you the same.
<o> </o>
Components
The 4.5 has a descent group to it. The 105 breaks worked well. The tires were awesome, 25’s are great. The rims felt good. Loved the short drop on the handlebar. The bar did feel a little hard on my hands though. My last bike had a carbon bar and I liked its feel better. The crank turned in circles. I guess its heavy but I cannot tell. The seat sucked. But all seats suck except for that one that works for your butt. I think it’s a little too soft and wide. My hips could not twist forward enough and I was hurting too early in the ride. I put my old seat on last night. The rear hub sucks. It takes way too long to engage. I’ll be glad when it’s gone.
<o> </o>
Summery
What a wonderful bike. It’s amazing how smooth it is all the while being stiff and responsive. A wonderful combination to say the least. It would be nice if Trek came out with an H1 and H2 version of the bike.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

I got my 4.5 Domane back in May and have been loving it. I never found any tracking issues like you report, but I bounce between a full touring Trek 520 (winter bike) and a Klein Quantum Race so maybe it is just that I am more used to riding different bikes. I find that I can ride it no handed for miles at a time...

I agree with you on the efficiency and power transfer: this bike climbs equally well seated or standing. Basically, you put power into the pedals and it scoots... I am sure that it doesn't accelerate as well as a 5 or 6 series (due to the weight) but I have absolutely no complaints.

I learned a couple of weeks ago that this bike eats cattle grates for lunch (breakfast and dinner, too!). I was on one of Oregon's scenic bike routes in the Blue Mountains and this particular road had dozens of cattle grates in a 50 mile route. Once I learned to speed up and stay in the saddle I realized that this bike isn't fazed whatsoever by them.

As you say, saddles are personal. I had taken a 40+ mile test ride on a 4.5 and found the saddle to be slightly too narrow. I bought the WSD version because I prefer the color and have found that the women's saddle is perfect for me. I must be getting a fat butt in my old age... Age is also a reason I am quite happy with the stock riding position and have no desire for an H! or H2 version, but - again - that is a personal preference. 

Keep enjoying the bike... I haven't ridden any of my other road bikes since I bought mine. It's now time to bring out the winter bike and I am dreading the switch back...


----------



## H3Tex (Oct 17, 2013)

Well I did another ride this past weekend. This ride was with 2,400 of my closest friends. It was a popular charity recreational ride. During this ride the steering was a non issue. I’m going to call the issues I had on my first ride a fluke. Steering and handling is now second nature to me on the bike.
<o> </o>
I changed the seat out for my ol trusty WTB. It is narrower than the stock one. It allows my hips to rotate forward a little easier. The bike had a better feel with that seat on there.


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your experience and congrats on the new ride. No one seems to regret buying a Domane on this forum from what I've read thus far.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the report. I feel the same way about my Domane. Its a awesome bike.


----------

